# Εξέλιξη και πανεπιστημιακή καριέρα



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Αν επιτρέπεις, με εξιτάρισε πολύ αυτό:



Marinos said:


> Έχω περάσει τα σαράντα, είμαι ήδη _*στην προτελευταία βαθμίδα της σταδιοδρομίας*_ μου (πώς το λέμε αυτό; τέλος πάντων, μια εξέλιξη μου μένει ακόμα και τέρμα)


Είναι π.χ. σωστή αυτή η κλιμάκωση; Μήπως η ακαδημαϊκή εξέλιξη ενός επιστήμονα δεν πρέπει να συνδέεται ούτε με την ηλικία αφενός αλλά ούτε με τις αποδοχές του αφετέρου; Γνήσιες απορίες είναι και τα δύο, όχι ρητορικά κόλπα.

(Για τα οικονομικά μας, ίσως πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ανεξάρτητο νήμα που θα λέγεται Νήμα των Στεναγμών ή κάτι ανάλογο...)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Να σου πω, με αιφνιδιάζεις αλλά καταρχήν δεν έχω αντίρρηση (έχω ξαναγράψει νομίζω ότι δεν θεωρώ δίκαιο να παίρνω περισσότερα από τον σκουπιδιάρη του δήμου: εγώ κάνω μια δουλειά που μ' αρέσει). Ήθελα να τονίσω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα στην τράπεζα παρόλο που δεν θα με πεις χαμηλόμισθο (υποθέτω). Απ' όσους συνάδελφους ξέρω, ίδιας ή ανώτερης βαθμίδας, σε ερευνητικά ιδρύματα ή πανεπιστήμια, ελάχιστοι έχουν κάτι στην άκρη πάντως -- εκτός αν δεν έχουν παιδιά.

Αλλά για αυτό που ρωτάς, η ηλικία είναι άσχετη. Μιλάμε για ένα σύστημα παρόμοιο με το πανεπιστημιακό, αλλά λόγω ιδιωτικού δικαίου πιο γρήγορο αν έχεις δημοσιεύσεις (διετής δ' βαθμίδα, κρίση στο τέλος, επανάληψη (στην τρίτη καίγεσαι) ή εξέλιξη, τριετής γ' βαθμίδα, κρίση στο τέλος, επανάληψη (στην τρίτη καίγεσαι) ή εξέλιξη, αορίστου χρόνου β' βαθμίδα, κρίση όποτε, αορίστου χρόνου α' βαθμίδα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Συνεπώς μιλάμε για ένα σύστημα που οι ακραίες συνθήκες του είναι τέτοιες ώστε κάποιος να μπορεί να φτάσει στην α' βαθμίδα σε π.χ. 6 χρόνια και εκεί να τερματίσει η εξέλιξή του ή 6+6 = 12 χρόνια και ενδεχόμενο παρκάρισμα στη β' βαθμίδα ή, έστω, κάποια στιγμή, άνοδος στην α' βαθμίδα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι το «κάψιμο» στη δ' και στη γ' βαθμίδα σημαίνει και τέλος στη συνεργασία ενώ η β' βαθμίδα εξασφαλίζει τουλάχιστον μια οιονεί μονιμότητα. Κάτι δεν μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογικό αλλά δεν μπορώ να το διατυπώσω, πρέπει να κατασταλάξει αυτή η γνώση στο μυαλό μου. 

Ευχαριστώ πάντως. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Μήπως ξεφεύγουμε πολύ από το θέμα; Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το συνεχίσω (για περίπου μισή ώρα ακόμα θα είμαι διαθέσιμος) αλλά μιλάμε για κάτι σαν ειδική περίπτωση σε σχέση με τα προβλήματα της Ελλάδας, το '15 ή πριν. Απ' ό,τι ξέρω το σύστημα είναι παρόμοιο και σε ερευνητικά ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού: πάρε υπόψη σου ότι κάποιος ξεκινάει στη δ΄ βαθμίδα έχοντας ήδη φάει αρκετά χρόνια της ζωής του με διδακτορικά, ποστ-ντοκ κλπ. Εγώ ήμουν αρκετά τυχερός (η ειδικότητά μου είχε ζήτηση ακριβώς όταν εγώ έψαχνα δουλειά), οι περισσότεροι που ξέρω ξεκίνησαν δέκα χρόνια μεγαλύτεροι. Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να συνεχίσουμε με π.μ.; Αν το βρίσκετε ενδιαφέρον πάντως, ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω σε ό,τι ξέρω.

ΥΓ. Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι η κρίση δεν είναι από κάποιο εσωτερικό συμβούλιο προαγωγών ξέρω γω, αλλά από μητρώο αξιολογητών (υποχρεωτικά τρεις στους πέντε εξωτερικοί) και με συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια (π.χ. μονογραφία για εξέλιξη στη β' βαθμίδα, για τον δικό μου κλάδο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Όπως είπα, καλύφτηκα. :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2015)

Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον (και θα συνεχίσω αν δημιουργηθεί νέο νήμα). Θέματα προς συζήτηση: Ο ιδιωτικός νομικός χαρακτήρας του φορέα (αντιπαραβολή με τα ισχύοντα σε αντίστοιχους δημόσιους οργανισμούς), διαρκής ύπαρξη αξιολόγησης, αξιολόγηση κατά πλειοψηφία από εξωτικούς («εξωτερικούς» σημαίνει εκτός οργανισμού ή εκτός Ελλάδος;), ενδεχόμενη πίεση για ποσοτικοποίηση του έργου ...


----------



## pidyo (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Τι έχω κάνει στραβά; Να φταίει ο Σύριζα;



Για όλα φταίει το δάνειο του αυτοκινήτου. Παρόμοια περίπτωση με σένα, όπως ξέρεις, αλλά εγώ ζω πλουσιοπάροχα στο τέλος του μήνα, επειδή έχω αποπληρώσει το αυτοκίνητο. Ε, ίσως βοηθάει και το γεγονός ότι πληρώνομαι στο τέλος του μήνα. 



Marinos said:


> Αλλά για αυτό που ρωτάς, η ηλικία είναι άσχετη. Μιλάμε για ένα σύστημα παρόμοιο με το πανεπιστημιακό, αλλά λόγω ιδιωτικού δικαίου πιο γρήγορο αν έχεις δημοσιεύσεις (διετής δ' βαθμίδα, κρίση στο τέλος, επανάληψη (στην τρίτη καίγεσαι) ή εξέλιξη, τριετής γ' βαθμίδα, κρίση στο τέλος, επανάληψη (στην τρίτη καίγεσαι) ή εξέλιξη, αορίστου χρόνου β' βαθμίδα, κρίση όποτε, αορίστου χρόνου α' βαθμίδα).


Γερνάς και ξεχνάς. Δεν ήταν έτσι με τον παλιό νόμο. Τρία χρόνια ήταν η δ΄ βαθμίδα, από β΄ σε α΄ πρέπει να περάσει τουλάχιστον πενταετία και δεν υπήρχε ποτέ (ούτε υπάρχει τώρα) τρίτη ευκαιρία στη δ΄ και στη γ΄ βαθμίδα, στην δεύτερη καίγεσαι σε περίπτωση αρνητικής κρίσης (είχαμε πρόσφατα απόλυση και το ξέρω καλά). 



Earion said:


> Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον (και θα συνεχίσω αν δημιουργηθεί νέο νήμα). Θέματα προς συζήτηση: Ο ιδιωτικός νομικός χαρακτήρας του φορέα (αντιπαραβολή με τα ισχύοντα σε αντίστοιχους δημόσιους οργανισμούς), διαρκής ύπαρξη αξιολόγησης, αξιολόγηση κατά πλειοψηφία από εξωτικούς («εξωτερικούς» σημαίνει εκτός οργανισμού ή εκτός Ελλάδος;), ενδεχόμενη πίεση για ποσοτικοποίηση του έργου ...


α) καμιά διαφορά με τους αντίστοιχους οργανισμούς που είναι ΝΠΔΔ·
β) αξιολόγηση (του φορέα όχι των ατόμων) από το 1995, από εξωτερικούς (πράγμα που σημαίνει του εξωτερικού, τουλάχιστον όταν υπάρχουν λεφτά στην εποπτεύουσα αρχή) κριτές·
γ) τεράστια πίεση για ποσοτικοποίηση στη θεωρία, η οποία εκφράζεται ταυτόχρονα με υπερβολική επιείκεια και με υπερβολική επιμονή (ξέρω, δεν βγάζει νόημα, ούτε η πραγματικότητα βγάζει όμως).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2015)

Σας έφερα εδώ. Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει το υποφόρουμ ή ο τίτλος, αλλά αν δε σας αρέσει, αλλάζουν πολύ εύκολα, απλώς πείτε μου :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Ευτυχώς πέρασε ο π2 που θυμάται καλύτερα. Εγώ είχα κάπου τυπωμένο τον νόμο, αλλά τα έγραψα από μνήμης η οποία δεν πάει πολύ καλά τελευταία.
Παλ, ο τίτλος είναι λάθος διότι δεν πρόκειται για πανεπιστημιακή καριέρα: στα πανεπιστήμια η εξέλιξη είναι πολύ πιο αργή (αλλά και οι μισθοί ελαφρώς καλύτεροι). Μιλάμε για ερευνητικά ιδρύματα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι διαφορές έχουν τα ΝΠΔΔ από τα ΝΠΙΔ (οπωσδήποτε την ασφάλιση, Δημόσιο ή ΙΚΑ). Εν τέλει, ο τίτλος ίσως θα έπρεπε νάναι: _Τα προσωπικά δεδομένα του χαραμοφάη Μαρίνου_ :)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Παλ, ο τίτλος είναι λάθος διότι δεν πρόκειται για πανεπιστημιακή καριέρα: στα πανεπιστήμια η εξέλιξη είναι πολύ πιο αργή (αλλά και οι μισθοί ελαφρώς καλύτεροι). Μιλάμε για ερευνητικά ιδρύματα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι διαφορές έχουν τα ΝΠΔΔ από τα ΝΠΙΔ (οπωσδήποτε την ασφάλιση, Δημόσιο ή ΙΚΑ). Εν τέλει, ο τίτλος ίσως θα έπρεπε νάναι: _Τα προσωπικά δεδομένα του χαραμοφάη Μαρίνου_ :)



Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι καλός είναι ο τίτλος γιατί δεν θα είχε κανένα ενδιαφέρον ο περιορισμός της συζήτησης στα ερευνητικά ιδρύματα (και δεν θα ήταν και χαρακτηριστικά δείγματα οι δυο πληροφοριοδότες του νήματος).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Έχουμε πληροφοριοδότες για πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα όμως;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 19, 2015)

E, όλο και κάποια πικάντικα κουτσομπολιά ξέρουμε όλοι. 

Εκτός αν συζητήσουμε εδώ και για την έρευνα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά τότε θα είναι πολύ λακωνικό το νήμα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Ωραία, ας βάλουμε τότε την αντιστοιχία για να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε:
λέκτορας (νομίζω καταργήθηκε η βαθμίδα) - ερευνητής Δ΄ ή δόκιμος ερευνητής (research assistant)
επίκουρος (και στη μέση, μόνιμος επίκουρος--κάτι σαν υφηγητής) - ερευνητής Γ΄ ή βοηθός ερευνητής (research associate) 
αναπληρωτής - ερευνητής Β΄ ή κύριος ερευνητής (principal researcher)
τακτικός καθηγητής - ερευνητής Α΄ ή διευθυντής ερευνών (director of research)

Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος για την ορολογία πια, και ιδίως για τις αγγλικές αντιστοιχίες. Αν είναι να κουβεντιάσουμε για την πανεπιστημιακή εξέλιξη, όσοι συνάδελφοι της γενιάς μου ξέρω έχουν καθηλωθεί στη βαθμίδα του μόνιμου επίκουρου (τις μονογραφίες κλπ. που απαιτούνταν παλιά για να γίνεις αναπληρωτής τις υπέβαλαν για τη μονιμοποίηση) και ο φόρτος εργασίας (μαθήματα, επιτροπές, εξετάσεις...) είναι τέτοιος που δεν βλέπουν να προχωρούνε στο άμεσο μέλλον. Οι ερευνητές δεν έχουμε τόσο φόρτο, απ' την άλλη όμως έχουμε πολύ τρέξιμο για το κυνήγι ευρωπαϊκών κ.α. προγραμμάτων, ιδίως από τότε που σχεδόν επίσημη πολιτική έγινε η χρηματοδότηση των ιδρυμάτων κατά κύριο λόγο από εξωτερικά προγράμματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

Βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1920 και http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9985


----------



## pidyo (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Αν είναι να κουβεντιάσουμε για την πανεπιστημιακή εξέλιξη, όσοι συνάδελφοι της γενιάς μου ξέρω έχουν καθηλωθεί στη βαθμίδα του μόνιμου επίκουρου (τις μονογραφίες κλπ. που απαιτούνταν παλιά για να γίνεις αναπληρωτής τις υπέβαλαν για τη μονιμοποίηση) και ο φόρτος εργασίας (μαθήματα, επιτροπές, εξετάσεις...) είναι τέτοιος που δεν βλέπουν να προχωρούνε στο άμεσο μέλλον.



Αυτήν την ιστορία με τους μόνιμους επίκουρους την έμαθα πρόσφατα ομολογώ και δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχουν δικαίωμα να γίνουν μόνιμοι μετά από μια δεκαετία. Αλλά δεν βγαίνουν τα κουκιά, αφού τα χρόνια της υποχρεωτικής κρίσης από τέταρτη σε τρίτη και από τρίτη σε δεύτερη βαθμίδα είναι λιγότερα από δέκα. Μετράει και άλλη προϋπηρεσία;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Ο Λέκτορας εκλέγεται με θητεία. Από το τρίτο έτος της θητείας και ύστερα μπορεί να κάνει αίτηση για την επόμενη βαθμίδα. Η θητεία μπορεί να διαρκέσει το πολύ επτά έτη.
Ο Επίκουρος Καθηγητής εκλέγεται με τριετή θητεία. Μπορεί να δοθεί παράταση το πολύ δύο μήνες. Μόλις η θητεία λήξει, αν ο Επίκουρος Καθηγητής επιθυμεί να παραμείνει στο Πανεπιστήμιο, πρέπει να κάνει αίτηση για μονιμότητα. Αφού μονιμοποιηθεί, μπορεί να κάνει αίτηση για την επόμενη βαθμίδα.
Ο Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής εκλέγεται μόνιμος. Μετά από τρία έτη μπορεί να κάνει αίτηση για την επόμενη βαθμίδα.
Ο Καθηγητής (Καθηγητής πρώτης βαθμίδας) εκλέγεται μόνιμος.
 Από εδώ

Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται επικαιροποίηση με το νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 21, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται επικαιροποίηση με το νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου.



Δεν αφορά μόνο το παρόν νήμα, αλλά είναι σε διαβούλευση ο νέος νόμος για ΑΕΙ και έρευνα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 24, 2015)

Ο πίνακας που έψαχνα στο #13:

Ερευνητής Α:	Διευθυντής Ερευνών Research Director / Director of Research / Research Professor
Ερευνητής Β:	Κύριος ερευνητής Principal Researcher / Chief Researcher / Research Associate Professor
Ερευνητής Γ:	Εντεταλμένος ερευνητής Assistant Researcher / Commissioned Researcher / Research Assistant Professor
Ερευνητής Δ:	Δόκιμος ερευνητής Junior Researcher / Probationary Researcher / Research Associate

Από τους αγγλικούς όρους, ο (κάθε) πρώτος προέρχεται από τον εσωτερικό κανονισμό του ΙΤΕ και ο δεύτερος και τρίτος από μια (επίσημη; ) μετάφραση του νόμου του '87. Η βαθμίδα Δ έχει καταργηθεί ήδη από τον νέο νόμο για την έρευνα επί Λοβέρδου (4310/2014). Ούτε αυτός, ούτε ο νέος νόμος που είναι σε διαβούλευση έχει αντιστοιχία με αγγλικούς όρους.


----------

